

German Copycat Kings release Amazon Clone for Middle East/Asia - beforebeta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/22/have-the-samwers-gone-too-far-with-their-blatant-amazon-clone-lazada/

======
creamyhorror
Sigh, stay out of Southeast Asia please.

